# All the different jobs BLS certs can apply to?



## Rabbit (Mar 17, 2010)

What types of jobs can an EMT-B apply to? I want to work as an EMT while I am training to be a paramedic for obvious reasons. Training doesn't start until November and lasts for 17 months plus a 3 month internship, but I really would rather have work experience before trying to get a job as a paramedic. 

The thought of going straight into the field without any physical experience outside of the classroom or clinical is so scary to me.

Is it difficult to get work as an EMT-B with the economy how it is now? I live in Michigan, and I think in my city I've only seen 2 private ambulances.  

I've heard of people working on job sites, or in hospitals, but wasn't sure if they witnessed the same type of environment as those who work on an ambulance. Has anyone worked in a hospital and then transitioned to working on an ambulance?

I've read a bit on here about jobs but I guess what I am really looking for is a clarification of all the jobs an EMT-B or BLS cert could apply to. I am confused because I see a lot about the FD and I really don't want to get involved with them. I see mention about factories and about hospitals, but don't know in what context. Then there are special events, like shows at the arena.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 17, 2010)

I went from ambulance to hospital (while doing internship on ambulance) and will be going back to ambulance. You're an EMT-B. Basically glorified first aid. In the ED you might do wound care and splinting, I started lines as a basic in the ED, you'll do lots of vitals...
I think working in a hospital has made me a better medical professional. I see more patients with unusual diseases, get to watch more advanced practicioners do their assessments, learn more about the disease processes, and more about some of the more uncommon parts of medicine to EMS. 
For instance, would you know what a port-a-cath feels like under the skin of the shoulder? And would you recognize it if you felt it?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 17, 2010)

Hospitals
Ambulances
Theme / amusement parks
Water Parks
Event standby
Life guard (we all know how many lakes Michigan has)


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm not even a Basic yet, my class starts in June. I just like to plan ahead. I wanted to try to get a job that would better help me in my education toward becoming a paramedic.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hospitals
> Ambulances
> Theme / amusement parks
> Water Parks
> ...



summer camps


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 17, 2010)

I would avoid theme parks, waterparks, summer camps, and possible event standby (depending on what sort of training and QI support is provided with event standby) like the plague without experience. When I worked at a waterpark, I had maybe 3 hours of training. If I needed anything, the park staff was more than helpful, but there was no real backup. When working the more clinic style jobs, the biggest decision is whether you need to transport or not, thus you need to be careful to not start an intervention that would mandate transport. For example, just because someone comes in complaining of back pain doesn't mean you should backboard them like what is taught in class. Backboarding a guest is a ticket straight to the ER, do not pass go, do not collect $200. Similarly, just because someone has some sort of general complaint doesn't mean they should automatically get oxygen.

You need to be able to make clinical judgments, support those clinical judgments, and be confident enough to know when someone who, say, has mild heat exhaustion needs to just lay down for 10 minutes in the AC vs go to the hospital. Alternatively, you need to be confident to know when an injury can be treated by you vs referred to their PCP vs referred to urgent care vs referred to the ER vs calling 911.


----------



## NWParamedic (Mar 18, 2010)

CPR/First Aid instructor. Many institutions pay as much as $20hr. The job is usually part-time and you can accept dates on their calendar that fit with your school schedule.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, I had no idea that it would qualify for so many different arena's. I've been so focused on working as an EMT - but I don't have a good driving history, I've had a few speeding tickets and in today's tough economy and  with the number of people who have perfect driving records competing against me I am just going to try and prepare myself for the possibility of having to wait before getting to work in my 'dream job'.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

Dont feel bad I have a bad driving record too. Try Community Emergency Medical Service in Southfield, MI they hired me right out of basic school with 5 point on my license. You can also try Concord EMS in Lincon Park, Michigan they hired a girl that I went to school with she had 9 points on her license and she got hired there.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 22, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Dont feel bad I have a bad driving record too. Try Community Emergency Medical Service in Southfield, MI they hired me right out of basic school with 5 point on my license. You can also try Concord EMS in Lincon Park, Michigan they hired a girl that I went to school with she had 9 points on her license and she got hired there.



I live so far from there, I'm in GR and can only find 2 services in GR.. at least via google. But of course, we have tons of suburbs (not like Detroit) but enough for me to have a few places to apply to. 

Do you work full time? I heard it is hard to find full time employment right out of school?


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> I live so far from there, I'm in GR and can only find 2 services in GR.. at least via google. But of course, we have tons of suburbs (not like Detroit) but enough for me to have a few places to apply to.
> 
> Do you work full time? I heard it is hard to find full time employment right out of school?



I did work full time. I finished my Basic class in 2006 when AMR in Detoit closed down which opened up alot of positions for basics and of course I got hiried right out of school full time. It is hard period to find a Basic job in michigan. Manily everyone is not hiring or if they are they want medics or only have one or two basic positions open.  Have your tried AMR Grand Rapids? Life EMS is also in Grand Rapids along with Mercy EMS. You also have Rockford EMS out there too. Not sure how far you are from Muskegon but you have got Pro Med Ambulance there.

 Actually Detoit isnt that bad The only time I was in Detorit as a Basic was picking someone up from the nursing home or hospital and taking them home. I am a basic and worked in southfield and had runs to detroit. When you are a basic you will be taking grandma from the hospital to home or to the nursing home or picking patients up from dialisys taking them home. Very rarely are you going to get a trauma or anything good as a basic on a private unless your working with a medic and even then it is mostly medical stuff. I dont know why people think detroit is bad as a basic working a private ambulance you will never ever see anything good in detroit since detoit has their own ems.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 23, 2010)

I meant that GR doesn't have nearly as many suburbs as the Detroit area so it's still limited in companies to apply to.

I know life ems and the hospitals around here both  hire BLS because I have interviewed the HR and the school also informed me of that, but I'm glad to know there are more options available just in case my driving record does limit me. 

I've had 3 speeding tickets in the past 7 years. I don't know how many points are on my license. One of the speeding tickets was in Oklahoma though, I'm really hoping that Michigan doesn't put points on for that. I heard they don't for some states, so I'll find out soon I'm sure. 

I can't believe they hired someone with 9 points! That's crazy.

Isn't it true that in Michigan the points are removed after 2 years? If so I'd be in a lot better position.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 23, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> I meant that GR doesn't have nearly as many suburbs as the Detroit area so it's still limited in companies to apply to.
> 
> I know life ems and the hospitals around here both  hire BLS because I have interviewed the HR and the school also informed me of that, but I'm glad to know there are more options available just in case my driving record does limit me.
> 
> ...



I know I couldnt believe it either.  When I found that out its like wow.

I'm not sure how getting a ticket in another state works either. I do know that points stay on your license for 2 years and the ticket it self stays on for 7. 

I got two speeding tickets myself in 2005 which the points came off in 2007. I just applied to pride care ems in kalamazoo and had a interview with them last week. They got my driving record from the state and even though i have no points on my license now the two tickets from 2005 are still on my record. Their insurense would not cover me because of those tickets from 2005. Or so the lady who interviewed me claims.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow 7 years.. hmm, by the time I finish EMT-B class and pass the test it will have been 7 years since my first speeding ticket so hopefully that will mean it won't be on my record. 

The first two years I had my license I was one crazy driver. I'm much better now, but that's mainly what I'm concerned with- my tickets preventing an insurance company from covering me and thus preventing from being hired. 

Are you planning on moving over near Kzoo and GR?


----------



## reidnez (Mar 23, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> Wow 7 years.. hmm, by the time I finish EMT-B class and pass the test it will have been 7 years since my first speeding ticket so hopefully that will mean it won't be on my record.
> 
> The first two years I had my license I was one crazy driver. I'm much better now, but that's mainly what I'm concerned with- my tickets preventing an insurance company from covering me and thus preventing from being hired.
> 
> Are you planning on moving over near Kzoo and GR?



In California, the DMV check that the services require goes back ten years. I assume that varies state-by-state. I've just applied to several private services in my area and I'm really hoping that my record won't keep me from being hired. I had five points total in my first two years of driving (2000-2002), then another point in 2007--but nothing since. No DUI's, accidents, suspensions or anything like that. So I'm hoping they realize that 18-year-old kids with motorcycles do stupid things, but they can mature by the time they're 25. 

My personal insurance is dirt-cheap because my record is clean as far as insurance goes (3 year cutoff), so I hope that means I'm insurable for ambulance companies. I don't know many young people who _don't_ have a ticket or two if you go back ten years, so it seems that a lot of otherwise-qualified people would be turned away.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2010)

reidnez said:


> My personal insurance is dirt-cheap because my record is clean as far as insurance goes (3 year cutoff), so I hope that means I'm insurable for ambulance companies. I don't know many young people who _don't_ have a ticket or two if you go back ten years, so it seems that a lot of otherwise-qualified people would be turned away.



I actually didn't get my first ticket till after all my sportbikes had been stolen or sold off 

But anyways, they can be picky because the job market is saturated with EMT-Bs.


----------

